# Auto feed/ hand feed screwgun E-Bay Auction



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Goes off tonight at roughly 12:15 AM EST
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SENCO-DURAS...119?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccb05ed9f


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmmmm....
An actual Senco screwgun from WallTools is cheaper...


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Possibly, but I'm under the impression that you can put pretty much any drywall type gun behind it.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I've thought those kits were pretty sweet for a while now, screw off lids from the ground n all, but I don't hang :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmm. Makes sense.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

You can also use the kit to screw decking, subfloor, etc. and with the extension and can remain standing and not have to crawl around on your hands and knees all day, although some folks (mooseboy) like that sort of thing or so I hear:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We use a makita with an extension handle, does a great job.:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

QuikDrive?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

No the handle is the extension. I posted a vid of it a few months ago. I will have a look for it and post a link tonight.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> not have to crawl around on your hands and knees all day, although some folks (mooseboy) like that sort of thing or so I hear:whistling2:


:furious:
last time I send you a free banjo in the mail...:jester:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here you go Fr8train.


----------

